# Modding my SeaKing 1242 Semi-V



## ohm (Jul 19, 2009)

Well sense I pretty much have all of the repairs done, I am going to start a new thread on the modifying side of the boat. I went this evening and sanded most of the old paint down, I didn't bother too much where it was going to be covered or in tight corners or the bottom and I got it off the gunnels, I am going to leave that plain. I also took a torch to the old decals and then used a wire wheel to remove the charred remains  Tomorrow I well probably pressure wash the inside again and take 50/50 water vinegar and clean the inside for paint.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 20, 2009)

sounds like we may have the same rig

got any pictures?


----------



## ohm (Jul 20, 2009)

I went and picked up a gallon of white vinegar today and gave the boat a good scrub, I just mixed the vinegar 50/50 with water and used a green Scotch Brite pad to scrub with. Here is a Photo of the outside half done, seems to get the oxidation off pretty well.






And both sides clean





Here is a photo of the inside after scrubbing it down.





And after one coat of primer, using a foam roller to apply it, I wish I could thin it down and spray it but the can says not too but this seems to be working ok and I well try and spray the paint.





Tomorrow I am going to try putting another coat of primer on.


----------



## LarryA (Jul 20, 2009)

looks like a nice project boat. Think things out before you do them. It goes much easier with an overall plan down to how you plan on routing any electrical.
Good luck, you are off to a great start.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 20, 2009)

Looking Good! Is that 42" wide at the transom or in the middle?


----------



## ohm (Jul 20, 2009)

It's about 40" at the bottom of the transom and 42" in the middle bottom. I am not sure what I am going to have electrical wise but I figure it well all be mounted in the rear of the boat and the rear well be decked from the rear seat back to cover the gas tank, tool box, fire extinguisher ect. There should be more then enough room back there to mount a battery as well as a transom mounted trolling motor and fish finder. The front seat is being boxed in to make a storage area for the anchor and lines. The insides of the sides well be painted as well as the bow area and vertical supports for the seats, I am replacing the small aluminum seat supports with larger ones made from 1/2" ply. The tops of the seats, rear deck and the removable floor sections well be carpeted. Since I am dropping on my nice old SeaKing 12h.p. on the back I am replacing the transom plates with Oak and extending them further down the transom and I am going to make gussets to go between the transom and rear deck to provide even more support, should be pretty stout. Also all of the wood well be coated with marine epoxy because I have a bunch of it.

Anyway, that's the plan all spelled out, I need to get another sheet of ply for the floor, a 1x8 oak plank and some carpet and all the other assorted fasteners ect and that should be it.


----------



## ohm (Jul 20, 2009)

I was just on craigslist and someone has an old 14lb thrust gamefisher trolling motor listed for $25, would this be large enough for my boat? Here is the listing https://salem.craigslist.org/boa/1280548048.html


----------



## ben2go (Jul 21, 2009)

ohm said:


> I was just on craigslist and someone has an old 14lb thrust gamefisher trolling motor listed for $25, would this be large enough for my boat? Here is the listing https://salem.craigslist.org/boa/1280548048.html



I would honestly hold out for at least a 30lbs thrust model.Minn Kota seems to be the popular choice and you can get parts for most of them.The Gamefisher trolling motors don't have very much speed control either.


----------



## fishinchef (Jul 21, 2009)

it all depends on the size of the water your on. I would keep an eye out for a newer 30# thrust or higher you'll be a lot happier in the long run.....you beat me to it ben I couldn't type fast enough.


----------



## ben2go (Jul 21, 2009)

fishinchef said:


> you beat me to it ben I couldn't type fast enough.




:lol:


----------



## ohm (Jul 21, 2009)

I think I well, sometimes they pop up with batteries too, a few weeks ago there was a great deal for a 30 lb minkota, marine battery and fishfinder for $200, just didn't have $200 at the time


----------



## fishinchef (Jul 21, 2009)

keep an eye out for a used trolling motor but buy the battery new. you have no idea what other people have done to the batteries (ie charged properly, maintained properly, ect) plus you will get whatever warranty is included with a new battery. You can get a new one for under $75.


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (Jul 21, 2009)

Lookin good man, the ribs and internals of our boats is almost exactly the same.

I just picked up a new TM, so i have somethin you may be intersted in. ill be in keizer tomorrow so i could drop it off too... :beer:


----------



## ohm (Jul 21, 2009)

How much :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (Jul 21, 2009)

ohm said:


> How much :mrgreen:



PM'd ya :USA1:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 21, 2009)

same tm i have but mines a few years older. they're like the energizer buddy, keeps on a goin


----------



## ohm (Jul 21, 2009)

Hopefully it doesn't die of fright sitting next to the old 12 hp. Here is a vid of that just for kicks 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXxLWJ3E6Y0


----------



## ohm (Jul 21, 2009)

I got another coat of primer on this morning before it got too hot and I also masked off the boat some more so I can spray it tomorrow, we well see how that goes.


----------



## ohm (Jul 22, 2009)

Well after hacking away at the yard this morning I managed to get a coat of paint on the inside, took pretty much the whole can and since I was using a touch up gun I had to refill it about 6 times, should have used the big gun :roll: I went and picked up another can of paint so I well have some to paint the seats ect. Anyway here is a pic


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks great so far!


----------



## ohm (Jul 23, 2009)

I got some work on the rear deck done, I just need to install the batten along the back of the hatch hole, some support legs in the back and the front vertical support. I also made a new transom plate out of 1x8 oak. Here are the mandatory photos


----------



## ohm (Jul 24, 2009)

Well I finally got together with Jeff and bought the TM from him, its a 17lb thrust MinKota so it should work out well. I figure what I well do is go down to Harbor Freight and get a set of their 8AWG 12ft jumper cables and cut the ends off those so I can put a battery box in front of the middle seat and run the wire to the back where I can have a buss block or something so I can hook up the TM and a fish finder when I find one.


----------



## seif5034 (Jul 26, 2009)

minn kota all the way! Some family members and I have some motors from the 70's and they work fine and have never been repaired


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 27, 2009)

same boat and same green as mine :wink: . lookin good cant wait to see what you do with it


----------



## ohm (Jul 27, 2009)

I went and picked up some carpet today, they had some 6x8 rolls which I figure I can cut in half, 6x4, as my boat is only 42" at the widest along the bottom and I should just have enough. I also picked up a gallon of the paste and a couple PVC fittings to made a rod holder.


----------



## ohm (Jul 29, 2009)

Well I still haven't gotten anything done aside from buying parts, I was at BiMart today looking for some oar lock socket bushings, which they didn't have but they did have a 900 lb winch on clearance for $19 and boat trailer rollers ect on sale so I picked up a v shaped bow bumper thingy  for $3 and a roller for the back of the trailer for $5 which I thought was pretty good. I also picked up 3 cleats to put on the breast hook and gussets in the back.


----------



## ohm (Jul 31, 2009)

I got a chance to work on my boat today, I got some patterns made for the middle seat support, the rear seat support and I also finished up the front seat for the most part, I just need to adjust things a little. Here's a photo.
Here is the front seat with the compartment for the anchor, I still need to adjust it a little to get it in better and get the door fitted. The anchor fits in fine, just enough room.


----------



## flintcreek (Aug 1, 2009)

Looking good. I have been cutting out and riveting in new seat supports for my 14' Sea King tonight. Hope to have it on the water in a week or so. Keep up the good work looking forward to more pictures.

Tight Lines
Flintcreek


----------



## ohm (Aug 1, 2009)

Well I got a little bit done today after work, I got the rear seat/deck boards glued and nailed to the frame and I also dragged out the Harbor Freight folding 4x8 trailer, unfolded it  and welded up the corners and cross braces to help hold it together better. Tomorrow I well probably pick up a sheet of 3/4" ply and some sealer to deck it with.


----------



## ohm (Aug 4, 2009)

Carpet 




Do you guys think I should put some strips of carpet going up the sides a little in the bow area to make it look better?

Man is that glue a sticky mess if you get it on your hands. Now I just need to finish up the middle seat and get it all adjusted then I can epoxy the woodwork and carpet it. I well need to buy a little more carpet for the rear seat/deck though.


----------



## Jim (Aug 4, 2009)

Great job! I would leave the carpet as is. I would not go up the sides.


----------



## ohm (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, your not really going to stand on the area anyway, I just figured it would make it look a little better. Anyway I well see if I can get the middle seat finished up today and maybe start epoxying tomorrow.


----------



## flintcreek (Aug 4, 2009)

I agree with Jim, I would not carpet on up the sides looks good like it is. Looking forward to seeing the finished product....keep up the good work.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 4, 2009)

the only thing the carpet would help with upfront would be noise (rod tips and things like that).. otherwise, since it's painted, I think it looks pretty good


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Aug 4, 2009)

Great work so far, I really like it.

Rick in Orlando


----------



## ohm (Aug 4, 2009)

I got the middle seat supports all cut and attached and you can stand an elephant on it. I also measured up the flotation foam and it well still fit nicely inside but I am thinking on getting some new foam and cutting it to fit in snug and just have some 1x2's to hold it in or just have it go all the way to the floor, not like a little extra would hurt any  Could one take some 2" foam sheet insulation and cut and glue it up into large blocks or where are good places to get large blocks of foam?


----------



## RStewart (Aug 5, 2009)

turning out really good. waiting for the finished product.


----------



## ohm (Aug 7, 2009)

I want and ordered all of my stainless screws and nuts, not bad $20 including shipping from bolt depot.


----------



## ohm (Aug 11, 2009)

Got a little work done, spent some more money, I got the plywood ect for the trailer and cut it up. I also sprayed on a good coat of Thomson's water seal, the stuff atomizes real good, made a big cloud. I also drug out my motor and tried running it on the 6 gallon auxiliary tank, always ran it before on the built in 2 gallon tank, I must have not emptied the float bowl the last time I ran it because I really had to fight it to get it going but it ran great off the large tank so that's good to know. 

Tomorrow I am going to try to get the other side of the trailer deck sprayed and bolted down so I can put the boat on it to work on and figure out how the trailer well be set up.


----------



## ohm (Aug 12, 2009)

:evil: WTF We had a little rain last night, 0.5", I had a tarp over the boat but a little water still got in, the carpet is pealing up, so much for the glue being waterproof. I guess I well have to get a better tarp and when everything dries out I well reglue the loose bits. 

I also got the decking bolted down to the trailer and my Dad is going to help me lift the boat onto the trailer.


----------



## ober51 (Aug 12, 2009)

ohm said:


> :evil: WTF We had a little rain last night, 0.5", I had a tarp over the boat but a little water still got in, the carpet is pealing up, so much for the glue being waterproof. I guess I well have to get a better tarp and when everything dries out I well reglue the loose bits.
> 
> I also got the decking bolted down to the trailer and my Dad is going to help me lift the boat onto the trailer.



How long did the glue cure before it got water on it? The complete cure time on mine was 5 days, so I kept the decks removable until about a week passed.


----------



## ohm (Aug 12, 2009)

It was about a week, the interesting thing is it pealed up clean, the paint underneath is still in perfect shape. I well just glue it back down tomorrow and put a new tarp over it, the one on there now is ancient, Harbor Freight has a camo one that well fit nicely for $10 so I well probably get that one, I need to get some other stuff from there as well anyway, the place it like a candy store


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 13, 2009)

scuff up the paint your trying to glue over


----------



## ohm (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah I think that is what I well have to do, didn't think it would be so necessary but the glue obviously likes porous materials to stick too. I think for now I well just do the two that have come unglued and if the others come up I well do them then.

I finally got around to installing the receiver hitch on my truck that I picked up 4 years ago :shock: I found it for $35 at the wrecking yard, the only problem is that the areas that I had sanded and primed 4 years ago are rusty now so I am just going to take a wire wheel to the bad stuff and hit it with some fresh black paint to make it look a little better. Now I just need to get a new wiring harness for the truck.


----------



## ohm (Aug 18, 2009)

Epoxy  I got the underside of the rear seat/deck, the hack covers and transom coated on one side and the edges. I just used a 4" foam roller and foam brush and spread like crazy  The other two seats still were a bit damp from the puddles so they are going to bake in the 95 degree sun today and they should be good to go tomorrow.









The screws also came yesterday.


----------



## ohm (Jul 23, 2010)

Hows this for digging one up from the grave, I finally got back to working on my boat, way to many projects. I finished epoxying the seats and painted the vertical sections of the seats. Now I just need to carpet them and bolt them down and do all the little things.


----------



## SmallieBigs (Jul 23, 2010)

Well since I just bought the same exact boat (minus your fixes) I am very interested in seeing what you come up with on this project. Awesome job so far =D>


----------



## ohm (Jul 24, 2010)

Actually from what I remember looking at your post I think yours is the v-bottom version, mine is a flat bottom with a v-bow, I kinda wish I had yours as it would probably do better with the 12hp motor I am sticking on the back of mine but it should be fun in a strait line  Hopefully if I get ambitious enough I will have it buttoned up in the next week or two along with my motorcycle and I can shift to working on my truck, I am trying to get some projects done this summer.


----------



## SmallieBigs (Jul 24, 2010)

ohm said:


> Actually from what I remember looking at your post I think yours is the v-bottom version, mine is a flat bottom with a v-bow, I kinda wish I had yours as it would probably do better with the 12hp motor I am sticking on the back of mine but it should be fun in a strait line  Hopefully if I get ambitious enough I will have it buttoned up in the next week or two along with my motorcycle and I can shift to working on my truck, I am trying to get some projects done this summer.



Yup you are right, the bottom of yours is flatter than mine :mrgreen: 

I didn't look close enough. That boat with 12 hp motor should move along pretty good


----------

